# Crown Brush Haul



## nichollecaren (Apr 23, 2009)

YAY my brushes arrived (finally)

They came in a ratty box, I figure it mustve had quite a trip!

I got:

IB101           CHISEL DELUXE DOME POWDER     -   $15.95     
IB103           FLAT BRONZER         -    $10.95
IB104           DELUXE SOFT FAN  -         $5.89
IB106           ANGLE BLUSH        -   $7.09
IB110           MINI OVAL SMUDGER       -    $2.43
IB116           ROUND TAPERED CREASE   -       $2.89
IB119           DELUXE CREASE    - $2.99
IB108           DELUXE OVAL SHADOW     -    $3.78

shipping was abt....7.00 (To Miami) ?! abt that.

I must admit the Deluxe dome powder brush s HUGE my gosh its intimidating! 

I'll post pics as soon as i find my cam


----------



## n_c (Apr 23, 2009)

Niiice!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 23, 2009)

great haul!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

Great !! I have never tried Crown brushes...But I hear great things about them!!


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 23, 2009)

i was disappointed in the round crease brush...its too fat for my crease (sshhhhh, i trimmed it!) I love the mini smudger and the flat badger the best... I'll wash them when i get home and tell u how they fare...eep is this turning into a review?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

There is already a Crown Brush Thread...you might want to put your reviews there 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/c...affn8me-44441/


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_i was disappointed in the round crease brush...its too fat for my crease (sshhhhh, i trimmed it!) I love the mini smudger and the flat badger the best... I'll wash them when i get home and tell u how they fare...eep is this turning into a review?_

 
i felt like that about the crease brush, it's nice, but I'd prefer it to be a tad smaller!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 23, 2009)

Hurrah! I hope you love your CB's, I'm planning some mroe haulage from them, I love 'em! 

The deluxe dome is totally intimidating though D: I just use it for applying shimmer or a light dusting of studiofix on my body skin. It would eat my face if it got the chance, lol xD


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Hurrah! I hope you love your CB's, I'm planning some mroe haulage from them, I love 'em!

The deluxe dome is totally intimidating though D: I just use it for applying shimmer or a light dusting of studiofix on my body skin. It would eat my face if it got the chance, lol xD_

 

so THAT was the danger I sensed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silencemylips* 

 
_i felt like that about the crease brush, it's nice, but I'd prefer it to be a tad smaller!_

 

hehe, you should see mine now LOL

scissors to di werrrl! 


my gosh that was so colloquial-sorry


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice haul! I want to try those brushes. Enjoy~


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 24, 2009)

Crown brushes do rock! I wish I had gotten the fan brush in my last order. But ah well, I'm gonna get a brush belt(I'm not a MA, but I wanna feel cool, lol) next so I'll just get it then.


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_so THAT was the danger I sensed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








hehe, you should see mine now LOL

scissors to di werrrl! 


my gosh that was so colloquial-sorry_

 
that looks perfect! I might go get my scissors, hah!


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Crown brushes do rock! I wish I had gotten the fan brush in my last order. But ah well, I'm gonna get a brush belt(I'm not a MA, but I wanna feel cool, lol) next so I'll just get it then._

 
I posted a review of sorts in the thread Tish referred me to...if you are interested in the fan brush, you might want to consider my experience with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_There is already a Crown Brush Thread...you might want to put your reviews there

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/c...affn8me-44441/_


----------



## chelsi5 (Apr 28, 2009)

nice brush haul!!


----------



## mrs_pidji (Apr 28, 2009)

hmmm  thinking  about getting those brushes  not sure  yet....they  sure do look nice


----------

